# Pro Bodybuilder cycle..



## plouffe (Dec 28, 2003)

When Pro bodybuilders cycle, are they using the same shit that were familour with, or do they use crazy shit. Can someone show me and example of a cycle that a pro would use.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 28, 2003)

I dont know that anyone really knows. According to Paul Dillet they use the same crap we use, whatever they can afford, tren, test, etc

Tom Prince says when he retires he will give us some examples. The next closest thing we can look at, is what the NPC heavyweights use, and its the same old shit, example:

1200 test 1200 EQ weekly while on maintenance.

The only thing exotic is going to be diet timing and gear/diuretic timing.


----------



## JJJ (Dec 28, 2003)

I cant remember who, Im bad with names, but some lesser known pro said that all the big ones in pro BB uses $ 1000 of high tech AIDS meds a month to keep muscle. Dunno if its true, maybe he was just trying to get som media attention.


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 28, 2003)

They dont use anything exotic. Test, Tren, Deca, EQ, winny, dbol, and drol. Your probaly looking at 2-3 g of Test, 500mg-1gram of Deca or EQ, and 50-100mg of dbol, or 100-200mg of drol, for a bulk cycle. So really 3 compounds, maybe add some Slin and GH. For a cutting cycle, they would keep test, and run some winny and/or tren, somewhere around 100mgs of either or both. Than add in your T3 and clen. I have a few friends who compete in the NPC and this is what they use, and from having a chance to talk to Dave Palumbo once at the Lone Star Classic a few months ago, this is around what Pro level guys use that he consults with. So really the difference between us and them is higher doses, and better genetics.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*So really the difference between us and them is higher doses, and better genetics. *_


_*


Speak for youself son  Im young and drinkin mah milk *_


----------



## Mudge (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> $ 1000 of high tech AIDS meds a month to keep muscle.



Anadrol is for wasting diseases and anemic patients. In the US its about $25 for 50 mg, which is roughly $2-$3 on the black market. Anadrol was brought back into US useage in I believe 97 or 98.

So sure, in the US drugs are overpriced like a mother f#cker, but these guys do what they can afford to do, which is not always much. I would estimate whatever they are paying out of thier own pocket, they are doing no more than perhaps $10,000 a year, none of this $60,000 a year crap we hear quoted.

Insulin, hGH and IGF-1 are really the only 'new' drugs to be used heavily within say the last 10-15 years, along with fina unless you consider finaject which died in 87 I believe.

Check out this price my friends:

http://www.walgreens.com/library/finddrug/druginfo.jhtml?particularDrug=Anadrol

Anadrol 50mgx 100 EA $1,551.99

For a big guy, 300-400mg a day would not be too freakish to expect, so we are looking at a 25-33 day supply for a big guy. I have not seen anyone on the net lay claim to more than 300mg a day.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 2, 2004)

yo they make that shit sound pretty safe

i don't understand the pricing, but i assume that price is stupidly high

if i was to get some anadrol, and use low dosages like that would it be worth it? i'm assuming side effects would be minimized if the doseages are kept low

what would be a reasonable starting dose for a guy on his 1st cycle? p.s. i'm 20 185lbs (target is about 200 over the next 6 months or so)

is drol the best stuff for me to start on to add muscle? whats the safeness of it like? any alternatives?

peace


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2004)

Test is best, orals come as support drugs IMO usually to kick start the cycle off not for an entire cycle by itself.

Drol has a tendency to make people feel like crap, that is one reason it is usually not a first timer drug.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Jan 2, 2004)

doseages run the gammit with pros some have alot better genetics than others and use lower doseages than others but they are still high in comparasion to what joe blow internet juice user normaly uses in a cycle


----------



## Mudge (Jan 2, 2004)

3g test a week is the most I can remember anyone claiming, so I dont suppose 5 is too outrageous to expect.

On 600mg test a week someone just scored a 3400ng test level.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Jan 3, 2004)

ive known idiots who have claimed to have down up to 7g a week


----------

